# Question for all you fire users.



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish (Sep 12, 2010)

Would you guys be interested in me creating an application for your computers that will allow you to access and download a bunch of the FREE android market apps, and even install it to your fire for you? The things you can't get on amazon? I'm thinking since it's still a pain to get the official market app onto the fire. In a different post I said I would put up a how-to on doing it. But I decided that why make you mess with files and stuff yourself. If I could make a database for you. No Side-loading yourself, or worries of messing things up.

If the community is interested in such a application, feel free to post the apps you would like to see in it and I will add it to the list.

Also if anyone is interested in getting the SlideMe market onto the fire, I'd be more than happy to help. SlideMe is a great market that I personally release my apps through.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kristian--

I missed this when you posted...and perhaps I'm the only one interested.  

Betsy


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

I, too, would be interested in an app such as this.  Please let us know when/if it is available.


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd like to see an easier way to get Android market apps too.


----------



## WestPointer1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

I join the group that would love such an app to make more Android apps available to my Fire.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I missed it the first time as well, count me in as a fan.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Gee, where were we all when you posted this? I don't remember seeing it at all.  Count me in too.

Some things I can think of offhand include browsers (some of which I have, but in the interest of building the overall database) --

Firefox
Opera
Dolphin

Something I got off GetJar (I know you're not a fan, maybe you can find it elsewhere) --

Days Left Widget Pro -- a countdown to particular events that are X days away (not sure if this would work with the Kindle launcher as it's a widget, not an app; but for those with GoLauncher or another launcher, it might be of interest)

Others, available from GetJar, 1mobile, or the actual website --

Dropbox
Facebook
GO Launcher EX
Google mobile apps
Pageonce
Rotating Wallpaper (for those with a launcher app)
Where
Zinio


That's a few to consider!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, I would LOVE something like this!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Yes count me in as well.  

I'd like to see a Comcast Xfinity app like I have on my iPad to manage my DVR and view channel listings.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I would also be interested.


----------

